# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Si ta marr internetin ne kompjuter nepermjet telefonit?

## DANIEL_

Mirmbrema

Kisha nje pyetje mbi internetin qe ne perdorim ne telefonat celulare qe ofrohet nga operatore te # telefonike.A mund ta perdorim kete internet edhe ne komp.(duke lidhur cel. me komp. apo ndonje gje e tille).

Faleminderit.

----------


## arbeni_al

> Mirmbrema
> 
> Kisha nje pyetje mbi internetin qe ne perdorim ne telefonat celulare qe ofrohet nga operatore te # telefonike.A mund ta perdorim kete internet edhe ne komp.(duke lidhur cel. me komp. apo ndonje gje e tille).
> 
> Faleminderit.


Po me duket se funksionon nepermjet softwerit te Celularit qe instalohet ne kompjuter.

----------


## DANIEL_

mund ta shpjegosh pak me shume?
instalohet vete softw.apo duhet te bejme ne ndonje instalim etj...

----------


## Anonomyous

Nese ke Nokia, atehere lidhja behet permes programit te Nokias qe eshte 'Nokia PC Suite'.

----------


## gjaN1

> Nese ke Nokia, atehere lidhja behet permes programit te Nokias qe eshte 'Nokia PC Suite'.


Sa i perket atij Programi duhet Sqaruar me shum Ai program kerkon qe Kompjuteri te kete Bluetooth ose infrared  Ne menyr qe te lidhet permes Nokia Pc Suite  Dhe me te mund te besh transfere muzikesh faillesh E mund te konektohesh me internetin Kaq kisha

----------


## DANIEL_

tipi i tel. eshte Sony Ericsson ndersa persa i perket transferimit te fajleve,fotove,muzikave e lidh me komp. me kabull usb.
a ka ndonje program per kete tip telefoni qe mund te behet edhe shkembimi i internetit?

flm

----------


## MaDaBeR

Duhet te kete. Na thuaj me sakte cfare tipi eshte Sony Ericsson e te shikojme. Eshte nje software qe ben lidhjen e telefonit me komp, jo te Memory Card me komp. Ai kablli i USB qe perdor ti nuk lidh telefonin por lidh vetem karten e memories me kompjuterin.

----------


## Anonomyous

> Sa i perket atij Programi duhet Sqaruar me shum Ai program kerkon qe Kompjuteri te kete Bluetooth ose infrared  Ne menyr qe te lidhet permes Nokia Pc Suite  Dhe me te mund te besh transfere muzikesh faillesh E mund te konektohesh me internetin Kaq kisha


Hmm, po kuptohet qe duhet me qene i lidhte celulari me PC, ne menyre mi transferu te dhenat, lidhja kabull ose Bluetooth, jo infrared !

@DANIEL_
Duhet te shkarkosh Sony Ericsson PC Suite http://download.cnet.com/Sony-Ericss..._4-202690.html
Dhe shiko kete PDF, e ke hap pas hapi si te konektohesh nga PC ne telefon, dhe ta perdoresh telefonin si modem ! 
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sourc...O1-_zA&cad=rja

----------


## DANIEL_

shume faleminderit cuna.

----------

